# Werkstat



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Which Werkstat products are worth getting?


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Acrylic Jett is one that I know of.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

diesel x said:


> Which Werkstat products are worth getting?


Prime and Prime stong are very versatile products, even if you arn't using the complete system, i.e. Prime/Jett/Gloss

For example, it is great for Glass, Door shuts, Brightwork, even chrome look plastic trim.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

diesel x said:


> Which Werkstat products are worth getting?


They're all great! :thumb:

My faves are the Werkstat acrylic kit - Prime Strong, AJT & Glos 

Use them on by solid white Audi A4 with great success! :argie:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=272166

Piccy from a recent detail I did with it -


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> They're all great! :thumb:
> 
> My faves are the Werkstat acrylic kit - Prime Strong, AJT & Glos


I share the same opinion as Bristle Hound :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Prime is fantastic AIO.
Nauba jett triger is also a fav of mine,great product.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Do you what the durability is like on average with 
these products?


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

diesel x said:


> thanks for the replies everyone. Do you what the durability is like on average with
> these products?


2 months + is what i saw on average. Never got any more than 3 months out of acrylic kit


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Werkstat acrylic kit all the way, excellent all year round product pack, easy on easy off and gives great results. A great alternative to the solvent based products :thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

It depends if you like a sealant or prefer wax. I've used the acrylic set and I think its great.


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

I use the acrylic kit. 

Fantastic kit. I also use prime on most other things., need to get some prime strong

You be amazed at how much it reflects.

I must admit durability isn't brilliant but its so easy to top up, just spray and wipe !!!

rick


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

I personally love prime, but prefer to top it with Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid for better durability. It sees me through the winter.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

I was looking at Werkstat products for winter and doesn't seem it will last by the comments.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Werkstatt should last 3 months. Remember it is a system so you can top up. You will be unlikely together more than three months from most systems without top up.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

If you add more than one layer can it add to the durability?


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

diesel x said:


> If you add more than one layer can it add to the durability?


Yes but you sometimes can run the risk of trapping dirt between layers.


----------



## kevinle (Sep 7, 2012)

If you want durability, go with two layers of klasse sg ,then every one or two month just top with Werkstat trigger,it will last forever.

Kevin


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Simply top up. You only really need to cleanse it back every 6 months or so, just top up in between...that way, winter is no problem. So easy to use. Great kit.

Their shampoo is the only one I haven't tried from the range and I love all those I've tried. Recommended.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I've used Acryllic JETT for the past 2 years and it's superb and so easy to apply. The finish on a silver car is awesome, you really can make a silver car shine.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Gotta love the Werkstat Acrylic products. Unfortunately my new car is black so no longer use Werkstat but got plenty products left so going to make sure my next car is a suitable colour.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh yes me too great stuff


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Jammy J said:


> Gotta love the Werkstat Acrylic products. Unfortunately my new car is black so no longer use Werkstat but got plenty products left so going to make sure my next car is a suitable colour.


 Can Werkstat products be use on dark color cars?


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes. Any colour. Their range is split between acrylic and Carnauba ranges and you choose accordingly. Having said that I find that the acrylic range looks pretty darn good on most colours...and on metallic black is fantastic!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Try using the prime on your alloys! Fantastic results. 
Gonz.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Judging by some of the comments, it doesn't seem werkstat would last through the
winters, and that what I was looking for a good winter wax/sealant.
Thanks for everyone comments and opinions. Cheers


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 20, 2012)

True, but a quick once over with the Jett every so often keeps it going all winter for me.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Kestrel said:


> True, but a quick once over with the Jett every so often keeps it going all winter for me.


Sometimes I might not have a chance to go and give it a quick once over so
I like to put a lsp on that will last through winter just in case I can't get out
there mostly to cold.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

You wash your car in Winter still right? Spray after drying, job done. We all like different things so all is good! Lots of long lasting sealants to choose from out there that will see out winter.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

RedCloudMC said:


> You wash your car in Winter still right? Spray after drying, job done. We all like different things so all is good! Lots of long lasting sealants to choose from out there that will see out winter.
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


 Sometimes it just too cold just to wash so that why i'm looking for a long lasting sealant. What are the long lasting sealants have you tried and i'm not
looking for coatings or nano sealants?


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

FK1000, Britemax Extreme Elements, Angelwax Halo, Glare Pro Polish, Prima Epic (layered)....there are many. Everyone has their favourites...these are just mine. 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

RedCloudMC said:


> FK1000, Britemax Extreme Elements, Angelwax Halo, Glare Pro Polish, Prima Epic (layered)....there are many. Everyone has their favourites...these are just mine.
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


 On the fk1000p, how durable is it?
Is it easy to work with putting it on and taking it off?
On the extreme element, same questions.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd say I've had between 6-7 months out of FK1000 but it depends what you're putting it on first and foremost, how you've prepped the surface and what, if any, glazes you're using. Properly prepped, on a non-oily surface, you should see that duration easily. I tend to put 2 x layers down. Some say you need to leave 24 hours but I don't buy that in the slightest....20-30 minutes between layers is fine. It's very easy to put on and take off unless you've caked it on. Very thin layers. If it does grab a bit when removing, some QD will sort it. Nothing to it.

Extreme Elements is a liquid sealant that I've found lasted a good 6 months on my daily driver. It may have lasted longer but I couldn't resist playing and stripped it down to try some other products. If anything I found this even easier to use. However, I would leave it longer than 20-30 mins between layers. Again , some say 24 hours but I'd say a couple of hours or as long as you reasonably can.

Looks wise, not much in it and again, most is in the prep as everyone knows. I'd say the Fk is slightly more glassy whereas the EE is slightly warmer...but all that's in the eye of the beholder IMO.

Both simple, both cost effective and to be honest may just come down to whether you prefer trying a liquid or paste sealant....and of course FK is great on alloys too.

Hope that helps.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the thorough reply.

Cheers


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

Cheers


----------



## Warriors2013 (Aug 10, 2013)

I have just ordered the trigger and the glos and intent to apply both after polishing my car with my new Das6 Pro.

Question: when cleaning the car in the weeks/months after applying the werkstat, is there any products to avoid using that will strip the Werkstat? 

I usually do a citrus pre-wash followed by two bucket wash, Tardis (if required), IronX (if required), wash again. Will any/all of these products etc strip the werkstat off?

Cheers.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

diesel x said:


> Judging by some of the comments, it doesn't seem werkstat would last through the
> winters, and that what I was looking for a good winter wax/sealant.
> Thanks for everyone comments and opinions. Cheers


I use it on my car every winter got over 5 months of protection from 3 layers of jett on top of prime. Only reason I removed it was because of tar spots from driving about on one of our sites we'd been resurfacing.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Warriors2013 said:


> I have just ordered the trigger and the glos and intent to apply both after polishing my car with my new Das6 Pro.
> 
> Question: when cleaning the car in the weeks/months after applying the werkstat, is there any products to avoid using that will strip the Werkstat?
> 
> ...


Probably find tardis and ironx would strip off any sealant you stick on it. I use them both to do a decontamination prior to putting on a new layer of protection. Werkstat stands up well to citrus pre wash though, I used citrus power by auto finesse and it cleans well and doesn't noticeably cause any damage to the protection.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Warriors2013 said:


> Question: when cleaning the car in the weeks/months after applying the werkstat, is there any products to avoid using that will strip the Werkstat?
> 
> I usually do a citrus pre-wash followed by two bucket wash, Tardis (if required), IronX (if required), wash again. Will any/all of these products etc strip the werkstat off?
> 
> Cheers.


I have the Werkstat acrylic kit on my Audi A4 S line & always use VP Citrus Pre Wash as a pre wash at 8:1 dilution. I've had no noticeable degrading of the Werkstat using this.

Tardis & Iron-X WILL DEFINITELY strip all the of the Werkstat protection you put on.

My regime is to add a coat of Acrylic Jett Trigger every 4th wash using the Glos in between. In the winter months I add a coat of AJT every 2nd wash and Glos in between. Some may say a bit excessive, but it works for me. & lets face it its soooooooo easy to work with! :thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone. 

cheers


----------



## mwad (Mar 4, 2011)

RedCloudMC said:


> Yes. Any colour. Their range is split between acrylic and Carnauba ranges and you choose accordingly. Having said that I find that the acrylic range looks pretty darn good on most colours...and on metallic black is fantastic!
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


That is really gd to hear. I have just got a metallic black Audi:car:


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

I found carlack is the same but last lot longer ;-)


----------

